# 2009 Sentra Question



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Was driving my 09 sentra on Saturday and noticed that when I was going a little over 60MPH the steering wheel was vibrating a little more that usual. Could it be alignment or balancing maybe? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Thanks
Mike


----------



## kingtony (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi, it is more than likely it needs front wheels balanced if it at 60mph


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Improper alignment usually doesn't cause vibration issues. Out of balance wheels, bad tire(s) and excessive play in steering components will often cause vibrations.


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks for the replies Kingtony and smj999smj!!!


----------



## dscott31508 (Mar 17, 2015)

based on my 2014 Sentra maintance schedule every 10000 miles do a rotation and and balance that should fix you problem


----------



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

dscott31508 said:


> based on my 2014 Sentra maintance schedule every 10000 miles do a rotation and and balance that should fix you problem


Thanks dscott31508!


Mike


----------

